# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Строки-стихи, в которых я.

## yanna

Я НЕ ХОЧУ ДЕТЕЙ

я не хочу детей.
что я скажу им,
приспешница аборта?
мол, вышла не на ту дорогу,
стуча в неправильную дверь?
как я смотреть в глаза их буду?
поминутно вспоминая дочь,
которую я с дуру
превратила в сгусток мяса, в злую кровь.
я не хочу детей.
я вылюбила все в себе до донца...
хуй знает, в аду ли мне гореть
или в раю под жарким солнцем?
я выеблась. я высохла. я кончилась.
во мне стыдом теплится жизнь,
что все могло бы быть законченным,
счастливым- несчастливым. главное - ДРУГИМ.

----------


## yanna

СТАРАЯ ДЕВОЧКА

В последнем своем париже,
Доживая время, отпущенное на грехи,
Страдает и калечится девочка
Об острые уголки.
Старая девочка плачет
И рвет себе связки.
Красит губы красной помадой,
Кричит.
Что никто не любил ее по-настоящему,
Что в бывших любовниках
Не найти правды ни хотя бы чуть-чуть.
Девочка кому-то звонит
И в телефонную трубку несет чушь.
На щеки кладет румяна
И становится похожей на русскую смешную матрешку,
Разукрашенную странными яркими красками.
Девочка тупым станком царапает свою ножку,
Девочка наебала свой возраст
И кавалеров под восемьдесят
Оставила в прошлом.
Соревнуется в мастерстве
Всего повидавших шлюх.
Старая девочка плачет
И шепчет в трубку кому-то "я боюсь,
Что врачи не найдут мой пульс".

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Сильно. Экспрессия льется через край

----------


## Mopey

Понравилось, особенно первое

----------


## yanna

Наверно, потому что живое.

----------


## yanna

доктор, я чувствую себя
пизанской башней,
но, кажется,
мой архитектор слегка
накосячил,
я загибаюсь. мне страшно...
мне бы таблеток, а?
чтобы было просто не больно.
доктор, я не так много сделала
зла,
и моё "я",
увы, достигает дна.
мне очень жаль, доктор..
я не хочу больше мучиться.
я не смогу прийти на осмотр.
и, пользуясь случаем,
я приглашаю вас на похороны
в следующую субботу.

----------


## yanna

а ты бы смог рассказать
всю правду?
про морковь под одеялом
(читайте чака паланика),
про бассейн и сливное отверстие,
про арабский метод онанизма?
ты бы смог, не скрывая, довериться?
ты бы открылся?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> а ты бы смог рассказать
> всю правду?
> про морковь под одеялом
> (читайте чака паланика),
> про бассейн и сливное отверстие,
> про арабский метод онанизма?
> ты бы смог, не скрывая, довериться?
> ты бы открылся?


 Кому то посвящено?

----------


## yanna

Себе, наверное. Редко посвящаю стихи.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Мне нравится Ваш стиль. Можно еще?

----------


## yanna

http://stihi.ru/avtor/yanna3 - моя страница на стихире. Но эти были лучшие, как по мне.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> http://stihi.ru/avtor/yanna3 - моя страница на стихире. Но эти были лучшие, как по мне.


 Что то в твоих стихах трогает. Нравится, что стихотворения построены так, что заставляет поверить, что слова идут из души. Крик души

----------


## yanna

> Что то в твоих стихах трогает. Нравится, что стихотворения построены так, что заставляет поверить, что слова идут из души. Крик души


 Спасибо. Когда здесь зарегистрировалась, в первый день мне написал мальчик с форума (23), спрашивает - ты зачем сюда пришла? Как дела? Я ему говорю - все ок. значит, мне нужно было. А он отвечает - иди на х.. и кучу ненормативной лексики по поводу того, какую я веду сексуальную жизнь.
Я к чему веду - радует очень, что есть грамотные и адекватные люди.
Спасибо вам.

----------


## yanna

Мама пьет.

Спи, мое солнце, усни. Мама твоя пьяна. Впрочем, как и вчера, как и позавчера. Тихо, спокойно спи...

Мама твоя не знает любви,
Маме твоей все равно.
Ей бы в церковь сходить.
Ей бы молитвослов.
Мама моя больна.
Мама моя много пьет.
Она круглые сутки пьяна.
Она круглые сутки пьет.
Мама твоя стара.
С синим страшным лицом.
Она ненавидит меня и любит тебя.
Вот так и живем.

----------


## yanna

Я полагаю, Бог не терпит долгих разговоров и размалеванных проституток. Он скорее с такой импозантной проседью, на резном деревянном стуле, с трубкой в руке и усталым лицом ждет, невидящим взглядом уставившись в книгу. Которую, может быть, написал именно тот, кто снился тебе прошлой ночью, или тот, чья дочка рожает в четырнадцать... И богу хочется обнимать весь мир или слать его к черту.

И я поняла, он просто устал-
Бог за..бался слышать молитвы от шлюх и убийц...
Настал момент просто встать и уйти.
Бог больше не слышит вас.

----------


## yanna

Да и черт бы с мечтой быть богатой вдовой, бедной принцессой и спившейся королевной.

Да и черт бы с ней.
Если б ты верил мне...
Где-то в другой земле/вселенной..
Мы пели бы "Yesterday"..
И пили холодную воду.
Я не могу по-сучьи прожить
Крушения, горя и беды.
Ты меня предал.
А мне с тебя Бога лепить..

----------


## yanna

БЕЗ ПРАВА БЫТЬ ЕЙ

Она меня очаровала
Без права повернуть обратно.
В ее глазах,
Так нарочито мягких,
Чужих измен
Кривая жесткость.
Она была моя.
Вся.
Без остатка.
Плевалась ядом,
Пугала прыганьем с моста.
Кричала: 'Моя любовь к тебе
Достигла дна!'
Она была...
Нежна,
Мила,
Красива
Неизвестной мне дотоле красотой!
Я ей дышала.
Я жила лишь той,
Которая смогла понять меня,
Принять,
Любить.
Без права на измену
Душ.
Не тела.
Она всегда была свободной,
И было тесно в духоте
Двух жарких тел,
Ей не хватало
Приключений,
Таких, чтоб сердце замирало,
Чтобы нельзя дышать...
Она страдала
От непознанных страстей,
От грешности пропащей.
О Боже, как же было страшно!!!
Как больно...
Как невыносимо...
Ведь она
Была
Единственной
Из тех, кто стоил целой жизни
Ради нескольких минут блаженства!!!
Но в кровь ты хоть разбей себя,
Она
Уже не я...

----------


## Dead Angel

Хорошо написано. Но грубо, хотя правдиво.

----------


## yanna

Я рассказала бы вам,
Каково это-
Быть никому не нужным,
Подобно бездомным псам,
Подобно безродным дурам,
Которые бережно счастье свое
Заметают в дальний захламленный угол.
Там и книжки любимые, и ношеное белье.
Там все,
Чему нет теперь места в их потрепанных душах.
Зубами стуча, в грязных халатах скулят брошенки,
Голосят во все горло..
Ну что ты, моя хорошая?
Нахлебалась горюшка? Очень больно?
Что ж ты, сука проклятая,
Нос от всего воротила?
Или думала, что где-то припрятал бог
Тебе парочку лучших жизней?
Не мечтается уж о сказках?
Только ревется о прожитом..
Бабой стала, а была царевной прекрасною..
Ну что ж ты, моя хорошая...

----------


## YesOrNot

> Я рассказала бы вам,
> Каково это-
> Быть никому не нужным,
> Подобно бездомным псам,
> Подобно безродным дурам,
> Которые бережно счастье свое
> Заметают в дальний захламленный угол.
> Там и книжки любимые, и ношеное белье.
> Там все,
> ...


 Пронзительно и едко. Жизненно и вызывающе. И искренне. Не мой тип слога, но понравилось. Действительно, крик души... Ваши стихотворения, кстати, контрастируют с Вашими сообщениями. Как-будто за Вас их пишет Ваше второе "Я", очень много боли и бессильной ярости, безысходности...а местами слова и строчки истекают ядом. Сильные произведения. Цитируемое понравилось больше...

----------


## yanna

Послушай, Джейни, что мне терять?
Я ни во что не верю.

               Мне по ночам все чудится,
    Как ваша пресвятая Мать
               В огромном чане крестит
    Чье-то нерожденное дитя.

(Подозреваю, что мое)

    И он так смотрит мне в лицо,
               И силится сказать,
    КривИтся рот его
               И губы видно, что дрожат.

О, Джейни! Знала б ты,
Какой ценой даются мне те сны...

Как тяжело из года в год натягивать улыбку каждый день..

Мне не хватает смелости на собственную смерть,
Хотя других я жизни запросто лишаю.

    Я им ее даю,
    И я же забираю..

Я, Джейни, Бог в своем мирке!
Ты хочешь, я убью еще штук пять?
Я б жертвовала их тебе..

    Мне ж нечего терять!

Я столько времени живу -
Уже двадцатый год...
Я б так хотела их отдать
Девчонке с раком крови!
Или тому, что болен
сердцем..
Им жить осталось считанные месяцы,
Кому-то дни.
Но не могу.

    Джейни, я совершенно бесполезна.

БЕС - ПО - ЛЕЗ - НА

Я хочу в другую Вселенную,
    Где нет Бога,
    Апостолов,
    Чертов.
Я хочу в вечную мерзлость.
Там даже времени нет.
Там никого нет,
    Джейни.

И там не будет имен, которые я так и не смогла им дать!
(Хотя долго над ними думала,
Чуть ли не целую жизнь)
Не будет их лиц, которые старая сука топит в дурацком чане!!
Джейни, я была бы х..евая мать.
Поэтому я поступила правильно.

----------


## yanna

> Пронзительно и едко. Жизненно и вызывающе. И искренне. Не мой тип слога, но понравилось. Действительно, крик души... Ваши стихотворения, кстати, контрастируют с Вашими сообщениями. Как-будто за Вас их пишет Ваше второе "Я", очень много боли и бессильной ярости, безысходности...а местами слова и строчки истекают ядом. Сильные произведения. Цитируемое понравилось больше...


 Спасибо. По знаку зодиака я близнец, так что шизофрения мне обеспечена.)

----------


## Dead Angel

Много же у вас стихов, прям можно уже отдать в писатели. Я больше писал рассказы, чем стихи. Надо вас, отдавать в круг писателей добьётесь славы, и будете вертеть нос от гордости)

----------


## YesOrNot

> Спасибо. По знаку зодиака я близнец, так что шизофрения мне обеспечена.)


 А разве есть официально признанная статистика склонности к шизофрении определенных знаков зодиака?  :Wink:  Насколько знаю, даже официально признанных единовременных тестов/анализов по диагностированию ее наличия не существует))) Yanna, из 3 основных групп признаков, у Вас в худшем случае можно выявить только дефицитарную группу, а по входящим в нее признакам диагностировать наличие шизофрении не представится возможным))) А содержание Ваших произведений не дает права подозревать Вас в ее наличии.
В конце концов, сейчас "пышущих здоровьем" почти и нет, и расстройства психики (с эндогенной природой, часто как со следствием патогенных причин) есть у каждого второго, если не у каждого первого. Поэтому это может быть что угодно, начиная от рефлексии на фоне неудовлетворенности собственными действиями и заканчивая МДП или БДР. В Вашем случае, на БДР очень и очень похоже, конечно, но я не врач (хотя и мечтал всегда стать хирургом) и это нельзя принимать за истину))).
И все написанное не умаляет того факта, что стихи Ваши кричаще яркие, пишите!

----------


## yanna

> Много же у вас стихов, прям можно уже отдать в писатели. Я больше писал рассказы, чем стихи. Надо вас, отдавать в круг писателей добьётесь славы, и будете вертеть нос от гордости)


 Я с 2007 пишу. С прозой тяжелее идет у меня. Хотя писала когда-то рассказики, что-то даже публиковали. Хочу снова начать.
Но чтобы быть известным, нужно подходить под формат, а меня тошнит от телячьих нежностей. (хотя они иногда и у меня проскальзывают :Smile:  )

----------


## yanna

> А разве есть официально признанная статистика склонности к шизофрении определенных знаков зодиака?  Насколько знаю, даже официально признанных единовременных тестов/анализов по диагностированию ее наличия не существует))) Yanna, из 3 основных групп признаков, у Вас в худшем случае можно выявить только дефицитарную группу, а по входящим в нее признакам диагностировать наличие шизофрении не представится возможным))) А содержание Ваших произведений не дает права подозревать Вас в ее наличии.
> В конце концов, сейчас "пышущих здоровьем" почти и нет, и расстройства психики (с эндогенной природой, часто как со следствием патогенных причин) есть у каждого второго, если не у каждого первого. Поэтому это может быть что угодно, начиная от рефлексии на фоне неудовлетворенности собственными действиями и заканчивая МДП или БДР. В Вашем случае, на БДР очень и очень похоже, конечно, но я не врач (хотя и мечтал всегда стать хирургом) и это нельзя принимать за истину))).
> И все написанное не умаляет того факта, что стихи Ваши кричаще яркие, пишите!


 Что такое БДР?) А я завидую шизофреникам, им не бывает одиноко.)

----------


## YesOrNot

> Что такое БДР?) А я завидую шизофреникам, им не бывает одиноко.)


 БДР - большое депрессивное расстройство. Входит в последнюю классификацию болезней МКБ-10. Симптоматика: снижение настроения, снижение веса (иногда наоборот), нарушения сна, утрата интересов, снижение работоспособности и повышенная утомляемость, пессимистичное видение жизни, идеи о суициде, нерешительность, снижение самооценки - это основные))) Прогноз - положительный. Т.е. лечится, все будет хорошо!

Шизофреникам не нужно завидовать! К тому же не все из них могут быть Джонами Нэшами (если не смотрели "Игры Разума" с Расселом Кроу - то советую!), у кого-то может не быть галлюцинаций, зато очень даже может быть одиноко. Лучше посвятите себя творчеству, чем таким желаниям!) И жду очередных произведений, может и сам напишу чего-нибудь)))

----------


## YesOrNot

..

----------


## yanna

> Я могу порекомендовать посетить вамсайт, согромным количеством информации по теме интересующий Вас .


 Что за сайт?

----------


## yanna

> Уже написал, вот что получилось (стиль не мой, конечно...):
> 
> Хочешь узнать что за гранью? Так, вот этого сбросьте!
> Видишь? Кровавые раны, поломанные кости
> Рваная плоть...как, красиво? Рядом кишки наружу
> Не говори "спасибо", мне это нах.. не нужно.
> 
> Может еще, если хочешь? Их у меня с запасом!
> Этого снова сбросим? Или угарным газом?
> ...


 Суицидально. Напомнили последней строкой фильм "Самоубийцы". Русский. Смотрели?

----------


## yanna

Когда целуешь не любя,
Глаз не открывай,
Просто думай- это я.
Ты до ста считай.

Чтобы не исчезла блажь
И вокруг был рай,
Как любви наивный страж,
Ты за мной на света край.

И, когда целуешь не любя,
Глаз не открывай,
Просто думай - это я...
И до ста считай...

----------


## yanna

доктор, я чувствую себя 
пизанской башней,
но, кажется,
мой архитектор слегка накосячил,
я загибаюсь. мне страшно...
мне бы таблеток, а?
чтобы было просто не больно.
доктор, я не так много сделала зла,
и моё "я",
увы, достигает дна.
мне очень жаль, доктор..
я не хочу больше мучиться.
я не смогу прийти на осмотр.
и, пользуясь случаем,
я приглашаю вас на похороны
в следующую субботу.

----------


## YesOrNot

> Суицидально. Напомнили последней строкой фильм "Самоубийцы". Русский. Смотрели?


 Yanna, нет не смотрел. Год назад как на трекере выложили, скачал в CamRip, качество ужас было, не стал смотреть. А потом как-то забылось...

Сейчас почитал отзывы на кинопоиске: будет время - посмотрю.

----------


## YesOrNot

..

----------


## YesOrNot

..

----------


## yanna

> А на утро воскреснуть


 Так все-таки воскреснуть? Значит, жить хочется, только чтобы все изменилось.

----------


## yanna

Вэл такая же как и я только наоборот

Вэл мечтается стать кокеткой,
Ходить в рестораны, сдавать в гардероб дорогущую шубу.
В туфлях от прады/версаче/гучи
На неимоверно высокой танкетке.
Надувать капризные губы
И держаться за руку
Идущего рядом.
Стрелять глазами, удерживать взглядом
Было ее мечтой.
А иногда Вэл безумно хочет собаку,
Огромную лохматую кавказскую псину,
В зубы капу.
Армейские сапоги, тяжелый массивный ремень,
В одной руке поводок, а в другой кастет
И убивать всех тех, кто может доплюнуть в спину.
Вэл после удара под дых ненавидит мужчину.
Всех.
Вэл кажется, что игрушкой приятнее быть, чем никем.
Она согласилась бы даже на эту роль.
Только бы он не ушел.
Только бы он любил.
Но, увы.
Предана ему и им тоже предана.
Вэл стойкая, как гранит,
Она никогда не плачет и не звонит.

----------


## YesOrNot

> Вэл такая же как и я только наоборот
> 
> Вэл мечтается стать кокеткой,
> Ходить в рестораны, сдавать в гардероб дорогущую шубу.
> В туфлях от прады/версаче/гучи
> На неимоверно высокой танкетке.
> Надувать капризные губы
> И держаться за руку
> Идущего рядом.
> ...


 Yanna, это очень очень сильно...пожалуй, лучшее из всего, что я читал у Вас. Ну может и жизненная ситуация текущая свой отпечаток на восприятие накладывает, но все равно...моё искреннее восхищение!

----------


## yanna

> Yanna, это очень очень сильно...пожалуй, лучшее из всего, что я читал у Вас. Ну может и жизненная ситуация текущая свой отпечаток на восприятие накладывает, но все равно...моё искреннее восхищение!


 Это было экспериментально, под действием Полозковой. Спасибо за оценку.

----------


## yanna

ЭМ ВЕРИЛА В БОГА

У него некрасивая больная жена.
Её зовут Эм, ей тридцать,
Она навсегда, безнадежна больна.
Её кожа стара,
И морщины не только у глаз и губ – все лицо как мешок.
Но стоит мужу коснуться руки, как по ней пробегает ток,
И тело Эм начинает дрожать.
И тогда он уходит из дома в ближайший паб.
Встречает друга, они пьют и молчат.
И он выпускает пар,
Хохочет, купюры в трусы стриптизершам сует,
Устраивает дебош.
Кричит что-то про жизнь и счастливый билет,
Мол, действие моего окончилось.
Мне жена нужна – не любовница.
Целует свой деревянный крест.
«Эй, ты! Удобный там у тебя насест?»
Всхлипывает – «тебе ж до нас и дела-то нет».
Эм молится и шевелит пальцами рук
(сейчас это все, что она умеет).
Ждет, пока возвратится муж.
Эм всю жизнь была истовая христьянка.
Какие там мужики и пьянки… -
Бывало, боялась вздохнуть.
Все пела молитвы ему
И просила всего лишь удачи.
А Бог бросил ее одну,
Не дав ни единого шанса.
И в благодарность за верность Эм сдыхает от рака.

----------


## yanna

Здравствуй, Бог. Помнится, я отправляла тебе письмо,
В котором просила о даче последнего шанса.
Я даже молилась, но вот незадача:
Молитвы, видимо, до тебя не доходят.
Я выросла, Бог, стала настоящая человечья самка,
Во мне поубавилось дури
И вроде я уже не такое горе.
Нет, ну конечно, все эти сопли и слюни
О несчастливой доле
Во мне остались, но уже не стремятся наружу.
Мои слезы вернулись вовнутрь
И теперь навсегда со мною.

В кого ты выросла, дочь? Не в тебя и славно.. вот тут моя планка срывается, ко всем чертям катится. И я снова больной ребенок, прячусь под одеялом и рвусь. Я больше не самка и я не в силах ее вернуть.

----------


## yanna

алкоголичка, в прошлом красавица

я удаляю старые номера,
старых "друзей",
я опускаюсь до дна.
не для того,чтобы подняться наверх.
мне нравится
слушать пьяные бредни
ныне алкоголички- в прошлом красавицы
и поглощать с нею медленно бренди,
не смотря ни разу на время.
мне,может, нравится ощущать себя лучше,
ну знаешь- типа превосходство.
я ее моложе и со мной,несомненно,не скучно,
я,может,только с ней чувствую гордость,
что еще не упала,
не опустилась и не спилась,
я,может,знаю,
что -вот сейчас- я достигну дна
и стану совсем как она.

----------


## yanna

В ТУМАНЕ

Давай я громко крикну твое имя,
И ты тогда найдёшься?
ты побежишь, насколько хватит силы,
га голос отзовёшься.
вот только здесь туман,
и эхо всюду бродит.
куда ни глянь, то- ложь, обман;
они тебя уводят...
не в ту ты сторону бежишь,
там эхо ждёт.
"я здесь! - кричу: услышь!
меня ты здесь найдёшь!"
без тебя я не я, а тень человечья.
Я здесь! иди сюда!
и снова всё мешает встрече...
ну неужели нам не суждено
найтись в тумане жёлтом?
увидеть вдруг знакомое лицо?
коснуться рук холодных?
ещё раз крикну твоё имя,
не вернёшься- так уйду...
ты побежишь, насколько хватит силы,
и ранишь руки о траву...
нас эхо заплутало,
зовя за мной тебя.
оно любви ещё не знало,
но и ему придёт пора.
вот встретится с другим похожим
и будет звать, кричать
до хрипоты и, не жалея, кожу
об острую осоку рассекать...

----------


## showmanel

Кто еще может прокоментировать ответ? 
З.ы 
Нашел сайт на тему скандальные новости звезд 
открывается ли у вас сайт ? 
можно в пм.

----------


## yanna

> Кто еще может прокоментировать ответ? 
> З.ы 
> Нашел сайт на тему скандальные новости звезд 
> открывается ли у вас сайт ? 
> можно в пм.


 Простите, я вас не поняла)

----------


## Yrok25

> Простите, я вас не поняла)


 это спам бот ...

----------


## yanna

Опять звонит: 
«Яна, привет. Как дела?
Чем ты живешь? Где была,
Кого выносила внутри поганой душонки, внутри себя?».
У нее там, на фоне, ребенок заплаканный спит.
Я выдыхаю протяжно: «Маам,
Ты пила?»
Отвечает: «Да».
Господи, дай мне сил,
Дай возможность ее простить.
Я уже не прошу о любви,
На черта мне она?
Дай мне, Господи, один шанс.
Дай мне этот гребаный шанс!
Я обессилена, обескровлена, обездолена.
Я, сука, до дна испорота.
«Ты пила?» «Да».
И я выдыхаю уставше: «Бля».

----------

